# Western Motorhome Show Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder folks that you only have till 27th July to book for Malvern


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jaquie

We're not coming this year. Saving money and holiday days to go and visit Jenny's cousin in france in Sept (not in van)
Jenny has had a bit of a tragedy with the sudden death of her younger sister a couple of weeks ago and needs to get away (we are also now looking after her 98 year old mom (temporarily) so we are a bit restricted.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Badger please give Jenny a hug from us and tell her we are thinking of her.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Only 4 weeks left now to book with Warners for Western Show Malvern. I see we only have a few on the list showing confirmed could all the non confirmed please get booking ta.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any of you unconfirmed now booked????????

You only have 26 days left you know :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Jacquie

I have paid my money today online. Could you please show me as confirmed? :wink: We will turn up on Thursday but have to leave on Sunday morning (Due to charity work) as we did last year.  

Thanks

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith all confirmed  

Anymore of the unconfirmed booked there are 15 of you not confirmed yet 8O they being

sersol
daveone
zulurita
chrisboyo
Melly
motorhomer2
loddy
tendy
davenlyn
tinaeden
Woffer
meurig

If you have booked please let us know so that we can confirm you on our list.

Jacquie


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Malvern*

HI jackie,
Put me down for a place . We will contact Warners and get our tickets. Its Lins birthday on the 15Th so I suppose I shall have to get something!!!!!!!! a set of spurs maybe? OH by the the way make that two spaces Bob and Sue carr will be coming as well in their Hymer.
Cheers. Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi ned

Can you please add yourself to the rally list here

Western Show Rally

Also what is Sue & Bob Carr's username and can you ask them to add themselves to the rally list as well please if they are booking to camp with MHF at Malvern

Jacquie


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

That's me confirmed, see you all there.

Ron


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi Jacquie
just paid up :roll: so will be there for tea and bics  
see you all friday guns at the ready
larry and gill


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi larry and gill

Thanks for letting us know, I've confirmed you on the list.

There are still 14 on the list who haven't confirmed yet. Please let us know when you have booked with Warners. Thanks


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & Jenny,

Have paid up online with Warners will be there on the Thurs.
Got another £2 off for being subscribers to MMM ! 

 

Kind regards - Bob.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Bob.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*western MH show*

Hi,
Now have a confirmed booking from warners so you can now change our provisional to a definite. See you there :lol:

Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: western MH show*



ned said:


> Hi,
> Now have a confirmed booking from warners so you can now change our provisional to a definite. See you there :lol:
> 
> Ned


Thank you ned all confirmed 

Now that just leaves 9 unconfirmed ones 8O  they being

daveone
chrisboyo
motorhomer2
loddy
davenlyn
Woofer
meurig

Jacquie


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Western MH show*

Hi Jackie,

Another van for you who have got their tickets. BoB and Sue Carr from leicester. Hymer A Class 640 reg S27 COB. Unfortunately they are in Canada at the moment so we are registering for them. Keep on the right side of BoB as he is a publican and always travels with copious amounts of Pedigree ale 'if you know what I mean' :roll: :roll:

Ok I hope this is alright. Let me know if there is a problem. Just put them down as 'Bob and Sue'

Cheers Ned and Linda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 14 days left now for booking for Malvern folks


Jacquie


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Malvern Rally*

Hi Lady, 
Just to let you know we have booked and confirmed for Malvern rally so we will see you and John there.

Jim & Maria.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Malvern Rally*



Harp07 said:


> Hi Lady,
> Just to let you know we have booked and confirmed for Malvern rally so we will see you and John there.
> 
> Jim & Maria.


Hi Jim & Maria

You won't see us as we are not marshaling this one Jim :lol: but then you never know we may turn up sometime over the weekend :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 9 days left for booking folks



Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just arrived back from France and now at Cornish Farm. 

Just been to Warners site and booked for the Malvern Show and had their confirmation email.

So all done and dusted as they say :wink:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Just booked with you provisionally and then tried to book with Warners but for some reason they aren't recognising our membership number. We do want to attend and I'm trying to sort this out now.

Thanks.
Sue


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Have now managed to book with Warners and just received an email confirmation so we can confirm that we're coming.

Sue


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

All confirmed now!

See you there!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have booked although I did have a problem with the online booking system so I had to confirm my booking over the phone so no email confirmation. :? 

Anyone got any idea as to when the tickets will be sent out this year? :? 

I would not like to wait for it all to go wrong and not being able to sort it out in time. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*malvern*

hi,kieth our tickets arrived 2 weeks ago, but i booked and payed for them ages ago,so hopefully yours wont be to long.regards.lins.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 8 days left to book for Malvern we still have a few showing un confirmed they being

daveone
motorhomer2




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last week for booking Malvern folks booking closes 9am on the 24th July


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Can the following members please let us know if they will be attending Malvern or not?

They are down as provisional at the moment:

daveone
motorhomer2
domannhal


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have booked although I did have a problem with the online booking system so I had to confirm my booking over the phone so no email confirmation. :?
> 
> Anyone got any idea as to when the tickets will be sent out this year? :?
> 
> ...


I have had a very nice email from Sam at Warners. Looks like I may have slipped through the net so to speak but all is well and I should have my tickets by the end of the week!   I love it when a plan comes together! :wink:

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Must have been a blooming big net Keith for you to slip through :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry I couldn't resist that :lol: hope your tickets soon turn up.

Could the unconfirmed please let us know if they have booked now

daveone
domannhal


Only 3 days left for booking now



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have spoken to Warners this morning and they say we have 39 booked to camp with MHFacts for this show!!

According to our list we have 41 who have booked with Warners and 3 who have not!!

So can everyone who has booked please check their tickets to make sure you are booked with us. 

Warners say the show is getting full and as we have 45 spaces allocated to us and only 39 booked (according to their records!) they will not allocate us anymore space. Therefore to make sure everyone who wants to go with MHF can do so, will the ones that have not booked please either book or let us know they are not going so we can take their names off the list and free up space for others.

I look forward to hearing from them.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

We booked and paid Warners on the 26th June, as yet no tickets so unable to check, but hopefully we should be on everyones list.

regards

Jerry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dooney

I have asked Warners for a list of the names they have got booked but I haven't had it as yet, so I cannot check if you are on their list, but you are certainly on ours.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Must have been a blooming big net Keith for you to slip through :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry I couldn't resist that :lol: hope your tickets soon turn up.
> Jacquie


Harsh but fair!  :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi lady j have added name to list and paid for tickets with warners is thewre anything else i need to do?
first timer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> hi lady j have added name to list and paid for tickets with warners is thewre anything else i need to do?
> first timer


No thats fine gnscloz I have confirmed you on the rally list now, welcome to MHF rallies.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have today and tomorrow to book folks and as space is getting tight at Malvern according to Warners if you want to camp with us book today




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book for Malvern folks booking closes with Warners at 9am tomorrow morning.


Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I haven't received my ticket yet, however I did phone to check that my online booking was in the system and they confirmed I was booked with MHF group and because of the show last week-end they hadn't sent out more tickets but were busy doing them now.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Not had mine yet but there's plenty of time so not panicking.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for this show is now closed


Jacquie


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

No tickets have arrived for us yet either


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Our tickets arrived this morning.
See you all there. :lol:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Funnily enough our tickets have arrived today too!

Looking forward to it.

Catz


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well by some miracle everyone that has their names on the Motorhomefacts list is on the Warners list!!!!!

So you have no need to worry and I am told your tickets will be sent during the next few days.

We have however got one extra on Warners list who is not on our list, probably someone who didn't realise they had to put their name down for us as well. He is:

Mr M Brown from Plymouth. Reg No VB57MJB

If he sees this post I would be grateful if he could PM me with his username.

Look forward to hearing from the above member and hope you all enjoy the show.


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Just been 'googling' trying to find out which companies are exhibiting.

I can't find any of the manufacturers listed on the 'Out and About' site ... which seems only to list 2008 exhibitors.

Can someone point me to a website listing the exhibitors ... or are none of the main companies there?

I was hoping to go but if the exhibitors are mainly linked to playing cowboys and indians I don't think I'll bother!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]

I have had a very nice email from Sam at Warners. Looks like I may have slipped through the net so to speak but all is well and I should have my tickets by the end of the week!   I love it when a plan comes together! :wink:

Keith[/quote]

Well that did not work did it! 

Still no tickets so I have had to email Warners again! This time Sam has informed me that my tickets will be on the gate for me. 8O So obviously they did not do as they said they would and I am left with no tickets. There may be fireworks if there is no tickets on the gate. :twisted:

See you all there....I may be the one looking through the wire fence. :wink:

Keith


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi having never been down to one of these shows (we work weekends) we have always wanted to go, it now turns out that our Race Night Bookings for the weekend of the show has cancelled, is it possible to join the MHF rally at this late stage. We would be arriving sometime on the Friday, depends how long it takes us to get from Central Scotland..
be grateful for any info.

regards


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

machilly said:


> Hi having never been down to one of these shows (we work weekends) we have always wanted to go, it now turns out that our Race Night Bookings for the weekend of the show has cancelled, is it possible to join the MHF rally at this late stage. We would be arriving sometime on the Friday, depends how long it takes us to get from Central Scotland..
> be grateful for any info.
> 
> regards


Hi machilly

Unfortunately booking has now closed for this show so you will not be allowed to park up in our camping area, you can still pay on the gate and will be put into the General Area. Do pop over and meet the gang though you will be made most welcome by our marshals.

Jacquie


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanls Lady J, I will do, I assume if anyone cancels is it possible to transfer tickets etc?

Regards


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Tickets did arrive last Friday  

Nice and sunny today  after a horrendous day yesterday.  lets hope its nice and sunny for the show.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

*Malvern show - best route from SW*

Hi All,

having not been before but know what it can be like to get into large events can anyone suggest the best route to the Malvern show (day ticket only - no camping)
We will be travelling from Devon/Cornwall border initially along the M5.

Cheers
2dogs


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Last time we went up M5 and took the Upton on Seven turn off.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Rita


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

suppose i am too late to book now , doh!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bazajacq said:


> suppose i am too late to book now , doh!


You are correct, too late to book to camp with MHF but you can still pay on the gate and go in General Camping

Jacquie


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

thanks lady j for the info , being a bit thick ! what is the difference tween the 2 and whats the cost of the normal mh camping , baz


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its only £2 difference bazzajacq

Non booked

Thursday £36
Friday £33
Saturday £30

Jacquie


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

thanks lady , maybe we will see you there , baz , jacq


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im really trying to get there thursday so we will be in the general parking
area --will all those that are parking outside still be putting up their MHF poster with their username on???


----------



## Bat-21 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Malvern*

*I can see that its fully booked for western MH malvern show ,we still wish to come down but were can we camp(MH) does it mean it would have to be off the show ground some were local. :?: *


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Caravan Club Site Blackmore or CCC Blackmore - good view of Malvern Hills


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Malvern*

The MHF pitch is fully booked, but if you telephone the organisers and ask, I am sure there will be places available to camp ON SITE. Many people just turn up and pay at the gate for admission and camping...

Hope you enjoy it!!

Sundial


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We are booked to arrive on Friday, We have to drop our son off at East midlands airport early morning, from what time are we able to arrive on Friday morning please?

regards

Jerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dooney

Gates should be open by 9am


Jacquie


----------

